# Does drinking alcohol disrupt/kill intestinal flora



## StayingHopeful75 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello-I was wondering if drinking alcohol affects the intestinal flora (bacterial overgrowth etc.). I wasn't sure if it was absorbed early enough so that it wouldn't have any affects on bacteria in the colon. I'm currently taking Kefir as a probiotic supplement, and was just wondering if a drink here and there is going to negate the effects of the probiotic.Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Alcohol is absorbed really early and I don't think it ever gets to the colon where it would effect things.Now if you drink enough to give yourself really bad diarrhea the really bad diarrhea could effect things.Most probiotic bacteria are not permanent residents of the colon to start with, so you generally need regular "reseeding" to keep the population up anyway. Even in people who are perfectly healthy.


----------



## StayingHopeful75 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for your response Kathleen- It's rare that I'd ever have more than one or two drinks when I do drink, and I rarely ever have Diarrhea. I guess I just want to make sure that I'm not ruining the effects (if any) of the Kefir by having a drink here and there.


----------

